# For those of you who have recovered



## Zekeeeeee (Feb 3, 2015)

How did it happen? I'm wondering, did it just all of sudden disappear? Did you wake up and it wasn't there? Or was it gradual? Like how did you know? I'm wondering because I feel like im progressing, but I always seem to go back a few steps. I don't know if this is the same for someone? It's weird to think it'd be gradual since it seems to be consistent, so I just wanna know how it happened


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm almost recovered.

It was a sloooooooow and hard road with many setbacks, relapses and all other things. It's 2 steps forward, 1 step back. Sometimes 1 forward, 3 back but after this 6 ahead.

Like all people say, and I never believed but now I feel it. You will feel when you are recovered. You just start to not notice it and forget almost all the day about your dpdr or whatever you have.

It's hard to me to say that i'm 100% because i feel like lying to myself, but I really feel great. Now when I wake up I don't think "Do I still have it, it is still there?" but instead I'm going to the kitchen with a blank mind, making some coffee and going back in bed with my laptop and forget about it.

Yes, my thoughts sometimes are still there like "Maybe it will get worse", "Maybe I will go back at square one"," What if it's not recovery but it's so severe that my brain disassociated me from the dissociation" etc. But what I notice it doesn't have such an impact on my emotional state. I don't fear it.

And yeah, it's a damn slow process in my case. After ~10 years of anxiety with full blown panic attacks and 2 years of DPDR. I started recovering (Reading about "whatever state" and "don't giving a Duck and live your life") lets say about 4-5 months a go.

How I, personally, noticed the recovery:

- Like other said you just feel it somehow

- I don't feel anxious or sad about your thoughts, they don't have impact on your feelings.

- My smell started to be more sharp.

- I'm genuinely happy when doing something I like. First months of recovery I was feeling like forcing being happy or lying to myself or like pretending to be happy, but now I feel like it's going from deep.

- I stopped to fear that I can die somehow, in sleep or having a heart attack.

- I sleep MUCH better. When I wake up in the morning I feel like I slept for years

- My future goals now seem reachable for me, and even easy somehow.

- The surroundings are more full of life, like I got out from a cave.

- I still feel a bit off about something, a small lingering sensation in the background. I don't know whats that, but I don't care since I feel much better.

- I still feel sad sometimes, maybe a setback. But I started to not give it so much importance or hundreds of thoughts what may be the cause. I just FEEL it, I just let it drag me down and at the end it's getting away unnoticed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

That's what happened to me, its very slow. Good for you mate.


----------



## GrahamCracker (Jan 27, 2012)

I just posted in this forum, I go a bit into detail how it happened to me. It's titled "I feel obligated to say this"


----------



## yoloking (Mar 20, 2015)

Unfortunately, recover is slow and non-linear. I recently recovered, if you are interested: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/50120-how-to-recover-from-dpdr/


----------

